# San Diego getting hit hard



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...t=oa.1092883737429470&type=3&relevant_count=1 
Hope this link works. A guy I know posted these pictures of the Naval Special Warfare Compound in Coronado Ca today. High tide in combination with a storm wrecked havoc yesterday and today. Knocked down the berms and flooded a lot of buildings and wiped out the back parking lots. A similar storm occurred when I went through training winter 83, got a couple days off from training to fill sand bags, which was actually a welcome relief.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah they are polling us to go back. Think I'm gonna sit this one out


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

That link isn't working Barry and I could not find any news stories on it. If you sign out of FB then copy the link maybe that will work?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah they are polling us to go back. Think I'm gonna sit this one out



You just don't want yo baby momma to sell anymore of your hair stick blanks while you're gone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> You just don't want yo baby momma to sell anymore of your hair stick blanks while you're gone.


No. I don't want her selling any more of my wood for what I told her I payed for it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> No. I don't want her selling any more of my wood for what I told her I payed for it



God help any one of us if that ever happened.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

OK I'll do it the hard way, this is most of them, Don't think the Seabees are keeping up in the first one. The last one is the BUD/S obstacle course lol. pics were taken this morning...


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 8, 2016)

It never rains in southern california.............but when it does, I guess its making up for lost time. Think there is more on its way startung thursday thru part of next week too.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 8, 2016)

What's up with everyone driving old cars?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow! I didn't even know anything was going on there!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> What's up with everyone driving old cars?



The dozers are even 60s/70s era . . . .


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

I thought they looked familiar went back and checked, these are pics from the 83 storm. Will find some current ones...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

Hmmm, I guess I can't copy any clips from where I'm seeing them on Facebook, cause it's a "closed group" group, and why the link works for me on here but no one else. Just gonna have to take my word for it, "San Diego's getting hit hard" ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2016)

When I was down there we asked why they needed us. They had 3" of rain in 3 days. The most they could remember in a wabillionare years. Man they wouldn't make it in southern ms.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

Or here this week.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yes but we have this stuff that skeers the bejeevers out of you'all @Tclem @Kevin

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 8, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes but we have this stuff that skeers the bejeevers out of you'all @Tclem @Kevin
> 
> View attachment 98971


Why do they put the electric lines so close to the ground?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Why do they put the electric lines so close to the ground?


So Kentucky people can grab them

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Mar 8, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes but we have this stuff that skeers the bejeevers out of you'all @Tclem @Kevin
> 
> View attachment 98971


Yeah I'll decline that assignment also


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 8, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Why do they put the electric lines so close to the ground?



Help um stay warm....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> So Kentucky people can grab them



Is a Kentucky people anything like a Kentuckian?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow! I didn't even know anything was going on there!


I didn't either, the new media must be giving all the air time to all the idiots running for president.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> So Kentucky people can grab them


I really like that one Tony!!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 8, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> What's up with everyone driving old cars?


I grew up in San Diego, there's tons of old cars there, motorcycles too! No salt on the roads and basicly low to no humidity most of the year, cars last forever! Dashes crack and paint fades, but that's about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnF (Mar 8, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> I thought they looked familiar went back and checked, these are pics from the 83 storm. Will find some current ones...


LMAO Barry. So is this current news or just BS?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

JohnF said:


> LMAO Barry. So is this current news or just BS?


No it really happened, Here is a current pic, not as destructive as the one in 83. On the SEAL forum I belong to, every one started posting pictures in a discussion of the current beach flooding, and I mistook some old ones of what was happening today...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> No it really happened, Here is a current pic, not as destructive as the one in 83. On the SEAL forum I belong to, every one started posting pictures in a discussion of the current beach flooding, and I mistook some old ones of what was happening today...



Like I have always said, if I want to invade a country I am calling Barry. If I want to post a link I am calling a 3rd grader.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

Hey those 3rd graders are tech savvy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 8, 2016)

Wow that's some serious loss of underpinning sand base to do that! 

Is that hull part of the training course or did it wash up? Looks like it washed up. My dad and me would be beach combing for weeks after that. He taught me the finer arts of beach combing after every hurricane or major storm we went through in Corpus Christi. Always snared some surf boards and all other kinds of things you'd never believe. My dad never missed an opportunity yo make an honest buck and have fun doing it. That picture reminds me of miles of uninhabited coastline that we would walk never seeing another human. 

That really is a case of "the good old days" actually being the good old days. You can't do that now after a storm Mustang Island and Padre island etc. are littered with people and condos 24/7. Back then you could walk for hours and hours and never see another human if you drove out far enough.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 8, 2016)

They have had a really bad winter there. And keeping sand on the beach is always a struggle when you're only a few feet above sea level. This is an article from last month. http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...h-1930s-Shipwreck-in-Coronado--366799351.html Yea the beach along the silver strand is great, cause most of it is state or fed owned, so no development, you can walk down the beach for a long time and never see another person...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 8, 2016)

That sucks! 

Does anyone outside the military even own rain gear in that area?


----------



## hmmvbreaker (Mar 8, 2016)

I think i helped pave that parking lot..........


----------



## JR Parks (Mar 8, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Wow that's some serious loss of underpinning sand base to do that!
> 
> Is that hull part of the training course or did it wash up? Looks like it washed up. My dad and me would be beach combing for weeks after that. He taught me the finer arts of beach combing after every hurricane or major storm we went through in Corpus Christi. Always snared some surf boards and all other kinds of things you'd never believe. My dad never missed an opportunity yo make an honest buck and have fun doing it. That picture reminds me of miles of uninhabited coastline that we would walk never seeing another human.
> 
> That really is a case of "the good old days" actually being the good old days. You can't do that now after a storm Mustang Island and Padre island etc. are littered with people and condos 24/7. Back then you could walk for hours and hours and never see another human if you drove out far enough.



I wondered where my old surfboard went!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

